

Ask HN: What are some solutions for managing team passwords? - Zezima

I&#x27;m interested if there are any services or platforms that are good for managing passwords to multiple accounts for team collaboration.<p>Ideally, the service(s) should offer some means to update passwords and push to team members securely.
======
shogun21
Best solution I've found: LastPass.

You can set up teams. Share folders of passwords. And it's all secure and
synced between members.

------
kashifzaidi1
I use meldium, it has teams, and the chrome extension is a life saver.

------
gstavrev
I'm an engineer at Bitium and we do just that.

------
drakmail
Keepass

